# HELP!!!!!!!!!! Business & Facebook??!!



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Guys

Really really do need some help here. Ive never been a lover of facebook as i was always pretty sure i would either get into trouble, if you know what i mean, or end up saying something i later regretted. Also, wife hates it so that put pay to that. However, we have just launched our new lettings company and have been discussing the merits of using it purely for business exposure. I really don't have a clue if the business side of facebook is different so decided to come an call on you lot to try and tell me the pros and cons. What i basically want to do is to be able to expose the business to as many people as possible, and i already use linked in and have had a couple of bits from that, keep landlords informed of regulation changes, interest rate changes and anything that affects the lettings market. I don't want it to consume my every day life but am happy to put the time in and happy to reply to people on there within reason. Is it the same as having a normal account in so much as you can accept who you want, decline who you don't want? Can you delete nasty posts? I really am at a loss here and would rather not do it if you get the normal idiots who decide to rubbish you when, and yes I'm biased, we are doing a far better job than the other local agents! Really, any help, advice, experiences are welcome and big big thank you in advance!!

Roy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

i get alot of work from facebook 
Its free advertisement


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

my sister does it and gets a lot of business for it.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can understand that you would get business from it but its more about the abuse you may get and want to know disadvantages


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can edit your profile so only certain people can see it / contact you (i had to do that with mine recently, as well as several people i know.. )


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I voted unsure purely because I detest facebook, I can see the opportunity is there for free advertising though so it must be worth a bash.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

bigmc-we definatley share the same views! The wife says im trying to hard though as we had only put 2 deals a month on our business plan and so far i have done 4 in Jan, 5 this month and got 1 lined up for march so cant grumble. I just want to get the name out there and need more properties on my books!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

How about you rephrase your question?

"Should I take advantage of a free advertising opportunity?"

Yes. How much time you spend on it depends on how much business you can get out of it. Mashable has some guides on best practice etc - http://mashable.com/guidebook/facebook/


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

mikeydee said:


> my sister does it and gets a lot of business for it.


Please please expand on that before more people than me read it the wrong way lol


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

hoikey said:


> Please please expand on that before more people than me read it the wrong way lol


:lol:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

i cannot believe you can turn my plea for help into smut!!! made me bloomin larf out loud though!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been internet marketing for 12 years now. If done correctly, your whole business could run from Facebook traffic alone. Very powerful tool.

Lou


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

what do you mean by correctly?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

peanut1 said:


> what do you mean by correctly?


Not wrong. :lol:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Quite a few of the lettings companies are franchised, so i meet up with their marketing people from time to time. Most of them are extremely clued up about Social Media and Internet marketing. In fact I’ve attended some really informative seminars run by a couple of them for other franchisors. 

They all rate Social Media as important to their businesses, but they think that maximising the potential of their website is essential.

They invest a lot of effort and time into ensuring that they come at the top of any local searches and maximising the potential from their website. I know that they also set up local facebook pages for their franchisees and show them how to generate a local following in their area, as well as setting them up with twitter accounts too. Some of them use Twitter loads – I see 100’s from them every day. From talking to them, they know that franchisees who use these tools well have healthier and more cost effective lead generation than those that rely on traditional means. 

In terms of negative comments, I’ve heard them all speak at some length about this and I know that this has been a problem for them. Tbh I switch off a bit at this as our business is so very different that I lost interest at that point. 

We have a business page on Facebook. I’v no idea how it differs to personal as I don’t use it outside work! The only thing that hacks me off is that you can’t like individuals so it can be restricting. I've personally found Twitter a much better tool for work. It's faster and more direct.


----------

